# Weekly competition 2008-32



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2008)

A bit late because of the DNS-change, but I spent the time re-automating the scrambles again. The only real time-waster are the Cube Explorer 3x3x3 scrambles. It only generates 5 scrambles at a time so it takes me about 10 minutes of braindead generating/copying/pasting. The subscript problem for 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 should be permanently solved by replacing it with 3R2 notation

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' D' B2 L2 F U' L F L D' F2 U' L D' L2 D' R D' L D2 F' U2 L F R'
*2. *B' U F' L U2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' B' R D2 L B' U F' L' B' U' B' R2 F R D2
*3. *F' D L U R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 B R' D2 R' F2 L2 B' D L2 D' L2 U' F D B'
*4. *R2 D' B' U L D B' R' B' D2 L2 D R D2 R2 U B R2 D' B L' U' L2 U F2
*5. *B' U L B' L2 F L U F U2 B2 U2 B' L D2 R B R' F' R B' D' R2 F D

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L2 B D2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' L U' F' L2 R' D' R B' U' B' (20f)
*2. *L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D R B' U' R' B' F L2 R D2 U' (21f)
*3. *B2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F2 L R' F2 R F' D' L R' U F D L F L' (21f)
*4. *R2 B R2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 B D2 L R B D F R' B' F2 L' F2 (20f)
*5. *F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U F' D2 R' D L' R F2 R B' R2 F' (20f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' R2 U2 Fw F2 L D' Uw B2 R' U' Fw' Rw D Uw U' B' L' F L2 R' Fw' Rw Fw' L Rw' R2 U2 L2 R2 B L' R D2 B2 Fw F' Uw' Fw2 Rw
*2. *Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 Uw2 U B' Fw R' Uw L Rw' R2 B2 Uw2 R2 U2 B2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw D' Uw2 Rw' U' F R' D2 Uw2 U' L2 Rw2 R' D2 U2 B' Fw'
*3. *B F D2 Uw U2 F D U L' Rw2 R D' L R' Fw' L D2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 Rw D L B L R B2 R Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 R Uw
*4. *L Fw D Uw' L2 Rw' D' B2 F2 D2 R B' Fw F' R' F2 Rw' R' F2 D2 Uw Rw2 F L' Rw D Uw U2 Fw D Uw U' B L' Rw R2 F2 L Rw R2
*5. *B2 Fw2 D2 F' U L B' F' Uw2 U L' Rw Fw' F' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R Fw' Uw2 U F D' B' L2 Rw2 R2 D' L2 Uw' U2 L' Rw2 U' L D2 U Fw' D' F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' Rw Dw2 U2 B' R' Bw2 Lw Rw' F Uw Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 D Rw R Dw2 Fw Dw2 F Dw Fw F' L R B Bw2 F2 D Dw2 L' Fw F2 Rw' Uw' Bw Fw L2 Lw2 Rw F2 Uw' Lw' Rw D R' Bw2 F' Dw2 Uw2 Lw D Dw2 L2 Lw' Rw R' Uw
*2. *Dw U2 Bw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw' F Uw2 B' Bw Lw' Rw U2 L' Rw2 B2 Bw Fw' Lw Rw2 R2 Dw' L' Lw R D2 Lw' D' Bw' Fw F Rw R' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 R2 B' Fw2 Uw' Rw Bw2 D Dw Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 D2 Lw R F2 U' Lw2 Fw2 Dw2
*3. *R' U Rw Fw D2 Rw' D' U2 Lw' D2 Uw' U Fw L2 Rw R' B2 U' B2 Lw2 F L2 Bw F D' Dw2 R D2 Rw R2 B Uw L2 D2 Dw Fw F Uw2 Lw2 D Uw' B L2 Lw D2 U2 L Bw' Lw2 Rw Uw' B2 Bw2 L Lw' Rw' Bw2 L2 R Uw
*4. *F2 Lw2 Dw' Lw2 D' B2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw' Uw Fw D' Fw F2 Uw2 Bw Uw2 U Rw' Uw B U' L D2 Dw2 Uw' U Lw2 R B' U' F2 D2 Fw2 D2 Fw' D' Rw2 D2 U2 B2 Fw L2 Lw2 R2 B2 D L' Uw2 F' Rw' R2 F2 R' Dw' Rw2
*5. *B Fw' Dw' Lw' Fw Dw' Uw Lw2 R2 Dw2 Fw' U2 R B' L Uw2 U2 L' Lw' Rw B' Bw' F' D2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Dw Uw2 B Fw' F Rw' U Lw2 Bw Fw2 F2 Dw F L2 Rw B2 F2 U2 Bw' L R2 Uw Bw' F' R' D' B2 L D2 Uw2 U Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F D2 3U' 2U2 2L2 3F' 3R' 2D 3U 2B2 L2 2R D 2B' 3U' 2R' D2 L2 2L 3R' 2R2 R B2 F2 3R 2R 2D2 2B2 F2 3U R B2 2B2 3F F D2 3F2 2U2 U 3R' F' 2R' 2D2 U' 2R 3U' L' 3R2 2R' R B2 3U L R2 D' 2B 3F' 2D' 2F L2 2L' B' 3F' 2F2 F2 D2 B' 3U' 2U2 U' B2 3R F' 2L' 3R D' 2U U 3F' 2R2
*2. *2F2 2U B D' 3U' 2L2 2B D 2U 3R2 B' 3U' U2 2B2 2F F D' 3U' 3F' 2F' L 2L2 3R' F 3R2 2R2 F' L' 3U2 B' D' 2U2 B2 2B 2F 2R2 D U L2 3F' D' 3R2 F2 3U' U B2 F' 2L2 2U' 2R' R 3F 3R2 U' F 2L 3R 2R2 3F F 2D' 3U' 2U2 2F' 2R2 B' 2R' 2U 3F2 2D' 3F2 2U2 B' L' 2F' 2L R2 2U' B' R'
*3. *2L F2 3U 2B 3F2 2L2 F 2L 2R' 2D2 2L2 D2 2D2 B' 2R2 F 3U' 2L 2R2 R 2U2 2L R' D 2U2 U 2L' 3R D2 2F2 L2 F D' 2D' 2R2 2B 2F F2 D' 2D' 3U U' B 2B' 2R 2U' B 2F2 3U2 U L2 2F2 2R' F2 2D U' 2B R 3U2 3R' D2 U F L' 3R 2R D2 R' 2U U' R' U' B 2B' 2F 2L2 D2 3R 3F2 2F'
*4. *D' 3R 3F U2 R2 D 2U 3F2 F 2U2 2B F L 2L' R B' L 3R2 B2 2B2 2F2 F' 2D' 3U 2U U2 2B 2F 3U' U' L2 F2 2D 2B 2R' R2 D2 2D' 2U2 2B 2L 2D 2L' D2 2L 3F' 2R2 F' 2D' B 2B2 F' 2L' 2D2 2U' U2 B' 2B2 3R2 U2 L2 3R R' 2D2 2U 3R' D2 U' R' 2D' 3U U' 2B 3F 2F 2U' L2 2B' U 2R2
*5. *D 2B 2D2 3F' R' 2B2 2L 3R2 R' 2U' L' 2D' F' R B L B2 F2 3R 3F 2D2 U 3R' 2B' L' 2R B2 2B2 3R2 2R' R2 2D' 2L2 3U' L2 3F' 2F' L' 2L' 2R2 2F' 3U 3F' 3R2 3F R2 U' 2F2 L2 2B' 2U2 2F' 3R2 B L2 2L' U' B2 2L2 B L' R' 2U2 B' 2B 2F2 F 3U2 2U2 L2 F' L R' U' 3F' L2 D' L' 3R R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 3B' R 3B 2F' 2U' B 2B2 3F2 3R2 2R 2F' 2R' B' 2B2 D 2D2 3F2 2L2 3B' U2 L2 3L' 3R R2 2D 3L 2R' 2D2 2U' 3R' 2B2 3R2 B' 3B2 2F 2R 3F 2F' 2U' 3L' R B2 L F L' 2B2 F2 3U' 2U 2L' D2 2D 2U 3L2 D' 2U U 2R' 3B L 3L2 3R R' F 3U B' L' 3B2 2L2 2D' B2 2U2 U R2 U 2R2 D2 3D2 2U L U L2 2R R' 3F2 2D' 3B2 2D' L' D' 2D' U' R2 3F 2L 2U 2L2 2R' 3D'
*2. *3L2 R2 2U2 2F D2 2F L' 2R 3D' B 3F2 2L 3F 2R2 2F2 3U F2 L2 3L2 B R' D2 3L B2 2R' R' D2 2U 2R 3F2 2F' U L2 2F' 2L' 2D' 3U2 2R 2F' 2L 3B' 3U2 3R2 D' 3D2 U' 2R B' U' 3F' F D' 2D 3D' 3U2 2U2 U' 3L' 3U' U2 3F' 3L2 2B 2F2 2U2 3R2 2D' 2U2 B' 2D 3B2 2R' 3D L 2L 2D 2B 3L 2F' D 3R2 3D' B2 3D U2 3L2 2U 2F F' 3U2 2U L2 3D2 3F 3U2 3L 3B2 D' 2R2 3B'
*3. *2U U2 3F' 3D' L2 R 2B 3B' D 2D 3D L2 R2 3D' 2L2 D2 3D 3U2 2L 3D 2B2 3B2 2U2 2L' 2B 3B' F2 L 2L2 3R' R' 2F2 2D2 3L 2D2 B' L 2D2 U2 3F2 L' 2L' B' 2B2 3R' 2B' 2F2 F 2R B2 3B' U 3F2 2F2 F 2U2 U' 3L 2R F' 3U B 3L' R2 U' B 2F 3R2 2D2 2B2 2F' 3L' 3F' 2R' D' R2 B' 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F' F 2R' 3B 2U 2L' 3F 2U2 L2 3D2 2R2 2D U' L2 U 2B' 2L2 F 3U' 2R
*4. *3L 2D' 3F' 2R2 2U2 L' 3L' 2R' 2B2 3F F' 3R2 2D B2 3U' 2B 2R2 3U B 2B 3B' F 2L2 B2 3B 2U2 3F' R' D 3D2 3U2 3B 3F D 2D 3D B' D2 3B2 F' U' 2F' F D' U L 2L2 3L2 R' 3U2 U 3B 2F' F D 2D' 3U 3B2 3F 2L' B2 L' 2L 3R2 R' 2F 2L 2D2 3F2 2D' 2U2 3B' L2 F U' F' 2D' 3B2 3F' 3R' 2D 3B' R F' 3L2 3D 3U' U' 3R 2D' 3F2 L2 3F' L 2B 3U 2L2 2U' 2B' 2F2
*5. *2D U2 2F F 2D2 B2 D' F' 3U' 2F F' 2U2 3R2 2R' 3B L2 B 2B2 3F' 2R' 2U2 3R' 3B' 3L 2B' 2D 3L D2 2D2 3D' 3U' 3B' 2F2 3L' B2 2B' 3R2 3D2 3B 2F' R 2B 3B U2 F 3L' 2F2 3R2 F2 2U B 2L 3L 2R2 3U 3L2 B2 2L D2 2D2 2B L2 2R2 B2 3B' 2F2 F 2L2 U B2 2B 2F2 3R2 3U' F' 2L 2B 2D' 3D' 3R' 2D2 R' D' 2D' 3U2 2U2 3R' 3B' 2F2 2D2 2F2 F' 2D2 2L 2R2 3F' 3D2 2B2 3B U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B D' F' D' F R U L D' B U F' R B L2 F' L' B2 U' R' F U R2 D'
*2. *B U' L' B2 D L2 U F' D2 L2 U2 L B' R' B D2 L2 U R' D L2 D2 B' D F2
*3. *R U' L2 B2 R2 D R' D2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' U' F R D' F' D' F' R' F L2 B D2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R2 B' L2 F2 D' U2 L R2 B2 U2 (21f)
*2. *L2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L U L B' R2 F2 U2 L' U F' R (21f)
*3. *U' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B R' D2 L' F D' U B' F2 D2 R' (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw L Rw2 R2 B2 Fw2 F2 D Uw2 L2 U' B2 Rw2 U Rw2 Fw2 D Uw' U' F' L2 Rw2 D' Rw' R2 D2 B2 Fw2 F2 R2 Fw U2 B U Fw2 F2 D' B2 Fw F'
*2. *L Rw2 F' U2 F D Uw2 U Rw R B F D B' L U2 Fw Uw' R' F L' Rw R' Uw' Fw F' Rw U' B D2 Uw' U' F Uw2 R' U2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Uw2
*3. *F2 U' B F' Uw2 U' Rw F' Uw Rw' R' U Fw2 F2 L2 Fw' F2 R2 D Uw' B2 Fw F2 Uw' U2 F' U' Rw' Uw R' D2 U' B' Fw2 L B L D2 F2 Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Rw' Uw Lw2 B2 Rw F' U L Lw Fw2 L Lw' Rw' R2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw' F2 L' Lw2 R' B2 Dw' Uw U Lw' Rw R F L Rw2 R Uw2 Bw D2 Dw' B F' Dw' R F2 Uw' L Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 L' B2 Bw F R2 B2 Bw2 F' Uw2 Rw' R2 D Rw
*2. *U F' U' Rw' D2 Dw B' Bw F L R2 D' Dw' F Lw Fw' R' F L2 Uw' Lw Dw2 Bw Fw' F' Dw U Rw Uw' U' Lw' Rw' R' B2 Dw2 Uw2 L' U' Rw2 Bw L2 Bw L D Dw' Uw U2 R' Fw2 F' D2 Dw2 B Lw' D2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 F
*3. *L2 Lw' D2 Dw U2 Lw' F R' Dw' U' Lw' D' Lw' Bw D' Dw Uw' L Bw U Fw2 D U L' R' Dw' L2 D Bw Rw Uw Lw2 F' Dw F' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 L Rw Uw' B2 Bw2 Fw F L2 Rw Dw Bw2 Rw' F2 D Rw2 Uw U' F2 U2 Bw R' Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2F2 U2 2R' 3F2 3R' 2R2 R' 2B2 L2 3R B L2 3R2 2R 2D' F2 L 2L' 3R' 2R' R' 3U 3F L2 B' F' D2 B' F R2 F D' 2U B2 2F2 L 2B 3F 2F2 F2 D' 2D' 3U2 2U' 3F 2L2 2U2 U2 3F' 2F' 2D2 3U' 2U' U' 2R2 B L' R' 3U 3R2 2R' B2 U' 2B 2F F D' L 3R2 U2 2L' 3R' 2R D' 3F' 2D2 2L2 2B2 3F' 2U2
*2. *2B2 2R' R 3U2 R 2B2 2R' 2U2 L2 3F U 2R2 B' 2B F D 2D 3U 2U2 U 2R2 B L' 2R' 2D F2 L' 2R' R' D2 2U2 2B D' L' 2B' 3F' 2L' D 2D2 3U 2U2 L 3U2 R2 2D 2F D2 2B 2U' B' D' 3R' 2B' 2F 3R' D' 2R' 3F 2F2 D' 2U2 B2 2B' 3U2 2R2 2U' 3R D2 2U2 U' B L' D2 2D2 3U2 U L2 3F2 3R B
*3. *D 2D2 3U' 2U' U2 L' 2D' 2R2 R2 D' 2B 2D' B2 L' 3R 2R 3U' B 2D2 B D' 3F' 2D' 3F' 2L' 2F L' 2F L' 2L 3R2 2U2 3F F 2D 3U' 2F 2L' F2 3U2 B 2D2 L' 3F 2F2 F' 3R2 2R2 2D 3U2 B2 2U' 2F L' 2L2 3R' R2 D L 2R' 2D U2 3R 3F' 2D2 3U R' 2F2 L' 2L' 2R R2 2D' 2R2 R' 2D2 B2 L' B' 3F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3U' 3L' 3U2 3R B' 2B2 F' 2D2 2B' D2 3U 2U 3F2 D' U2 B 2B2 3B2 F2 2U' U 2R2 3F' 3D 2U 3B 2D 3D' F2 2D' 3D2 2U2 F' 3D L 2L' 3L 2F 3L' D' 2D' 2U 2L2 2R 3U' L2 2R2 2B2 3R' 2F2 2D2 2R U' L 3D 2L2 2D L2 2R 2D 3D2 3U L2 3L' 2R 3B' 3F' L2 3R' 2R' R2 B' 2B2 3B' L 2L F' 3D 2U' L 2D2 R' 3D' 3U 2U2 U 3B 3U2 3B' 3R D 2U' R2 2D 3D2 2U 3L2 2D2 3B' F2
*2. *2U F 2L' 2D U2 F 2L B' 3B L2 2D2 2L2 2B 3D U2 B' 3F 3U' L 3L 3D2 3U 2U' 2R' D2 2B' 3F' 2D' 3D2 3L' 2B 3U2 U2 2R F' R 3U' L' 2B F 2L 3L' 2D2 3D2 B 3L' B2 3F' 2F2 F2 R' 3D 2L B D 3U' 2B2 3B 3F2 F2 D' 3D' 3U' L' 3F2 2F' 2L' D 3F2 2F U 3F 3U L2 2R' D' 3U B' 3B2 L2 2L 3L F 2L' 3B 3U' B2 3B L B2 2D2 3F2 2L2 R' F R 2B 2D2 U' L'
*3. *B 3D2 3U' 2B 3F2 3R' 2F 3L2 3R2 2R2 D2 3U' 2B' 3D2 L2 2L2 D' B 2B2 F D 2D' 3D2 2B2 3B 2F2 2U2 2B 3L' 2F2 2U2 3F' 3D2 3U' L2 2U F2 2U' U' 3F' L' 3U L 3U L B 2L' 3U2 L' 2L2 R' 3F' 2L 3R2 3D 2L' B' 2F 2L 2F2 2R R 2F2 L' 3U 3B 2F2 F2 2L 2D' B' 2L2 D 3U 2B' U2 3L2 F2 U2 3L 2D 3D L2 R2 F' 2D2 3D' 3U2 2U' 2R D2 2D' 2U' B 2D2 3D2 2B D2 2R2 R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L' F2 L F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R U' L R U' R F L D2 R B' U2 (21f)
*2. *D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F' L D' L' D2 B' L' B2 R B L2 (21f)
*3. *F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F2 R B R' B2 R D L B2 D' R' (21f)
*4. *B2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 F U2 R2 F R' D' L B' L' B' F D2 L' D (21f)
*5. *U2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R F' D' L2 F R' B' R2 U2 L (21f)
*6. *F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 D B2 F' D B F2 R' U L B F' (20f)
*7. *D2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 L' U2 B' U2 F' D L2 (21f)
*8. *U2 L2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' B2 U F U B2 F2 R B L U2 R' (19f)
*9. *R2 B2 L2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 D2 L' U B F L2 F' L' D' L' F' (21f)
*10. *U F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L B U2 F' D2 L R' D' U B (20f)
*11. *R2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 B' L' F U' R2 D2 B' D U (20f)
*12. *L' D2 U2 L B2 R F2 R U2 L2 F U' B' F' U' B2 U2 R D' B' R' (21f)
*13. *B2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F R2 U' L B L D2 F' L' U' (21f)
*14. *R D2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' R' F' R U' B' R' D R' U L D2 (21f)
*15. *B2 L2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 L D2 F' R2 D L D' L B L D' B U (20f)
*16. *U' L2 R2 B2 U R2 D U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' U' F D R' F2 U' B (21f)
*17. *D B2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 D B2 D L' R' F L B D' L D' F U' R (21f)
*18. *R2 U2 L R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' U L2 F' R' B' F2 D U' F R (21f)
*19. *D R2 D F2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U' B D R2 U R' U' F D L D (21f)
*20. *L2 R2 U R2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' R' U F' D' L' U B' U' R' U2 (21f)
*21. *B2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 R U2 L' R D B D L U' B' D B' D (21f)
*22. *F2 L' B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L U2 L B2 U' B F2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 L' D (21f)
*23. *D' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 F2 U' R' U2 R' F R2 U' B2 F2 (20f)
*24. *L U2 R' F2 R D2 R U2 F2 L B' D2 B2 R B' U' B' F D R F2 (21f)
*25. *R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 L' D B2 U' L U2 F R2 B' (21f)
*26. *D2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B U' B' R2 B' R' D' L' D' U' F' (18f)
*27. *U' L2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' R B' U' F' L U F R U2 B (21f)
*28. *L2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' U F2 R B L' F' D' B' L U (21f)
*29. *L2 U B2 D' F2 D U2 B2 D' B2 R' D' R' F' U L D2 U2 B' L U' (21f)
*30. *B2 L2 B2 R F2 L B2 R' U2 F D L U B L2 B L' R U2 L (20f)
*31. *L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R' U L R' B R U R2 F' (21f)
*32. *D2 L R D2 L U2 R F2 D2 R' D2 U F' U B' F' U L' B2 L2 F (21f)
*33. *B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 B L2 U' L D F D' R U' F R2 (21f)
*34. *L2 R2 D2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 F2 L' D' F2 L2 F' D R' F U2 (20f)
*35. *B2 F2 R' U2 L F2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 D R' U2 R' B F L' F' U' F2 (21f)
*36. *D2 F L2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L D' U L F' U' R D' L2 F U' L2 (21f)
*37. *R2 B2 F U2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 F' R B' U2 L R' D' R2 F' D' B D' (21f)
*38. *B2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 B2 R U' B D' R U' B2 D2 R2 D' F' L2 (21f)
*39. *B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 F2 L' B2 F' U R' D R' F R2 D U R2 (21f)
*40. *U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 F L' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R U F' D2 U' (21f)
*41. *D2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 B D2 U R B' L' D' U' L2 D2 R B2 F R' (20f)
*42. *B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' B R F' U' R2 U R2 U' F R2 U' (21f)
*43. *R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U B' L' D2 L B F2 L2 F L' R U' (21f)
*44. *R2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 U2 L' R' D' B L2 F D U R2 B D (21f)
*45. *D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 U R' B F2 D' L F2 R' D2 U2 B' (21f)
*46. *L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U R D' U2 F' D2 R2 D' L' R U' (21f)
*47. *L2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L B' U' R' D2 R' U2 F R2 B2 (20f)
*48. *U2 L2 R D2 L' D2 B2 L B2 D L2 R B' L2 U2 L F R U (19f)
*49. *L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U L D' B' R U' B D B2 R2 (20f)
*50. *U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L F D U2 F' L' F2 U' B2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 L' U2 R' B2 D' F D' B L2 R' D B2 R' B2 L' (21f)
*2. *F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 L D2 B' F' L D2 B' D' B2 R (21f)
*3. *D2 L F2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' B2 R2 U2 F' U R U' (21f)
*4. *F2 R2 D2 B' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 R B U F2 D U L' U B2 (21f)
*5. *F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B F' D' F D' L F2 D L' (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 F2 L U L2 D U B F2 D2 L' (21f)
*2. *R D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 L B' L2 F D L' U' B2 U' R D' U' R (21f)
*3. *F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D B' U2 R B' R2 F' L (20f)
*4. *D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U R B D2 L F U' R' F2 R' D R2 (20f)
*5. *B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B D2 B L' D' U2 L' U' R U' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R D2 R' U2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 D R B L' U L U L2 B2 F (21f)
*2. *R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D U F L U2 F' D F' D' U B' L2 R2 (21f)
*3. *D2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 R D B R2 U L U F2 D F' L' (21f)
*4. *B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U' L B2 D' L' B' D B2 R' D R' U' (21f)
*5. *B2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U R' F R' D R' U B' L' B2 D' F' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' U' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L' B D F' U R U' R2 U' R' F2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *F' D2 Uw U Fw R U F' D2 Fw' Uw2 U' R' F' Uw' F' U R Fw2 F U L' D2 Uw' U' Fw D' B Uw L2 Uw Fw2 D' Rw' D' Uw' Fw2 D' U' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *L F R F D' F D2 F R' U2 F2 D R' F' R2 B2 R F2 R' D2 F D' B2 D' L
*3. *L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 R' B U F' D U B' L2 R U (21f)
*4. *Rw' Fw' Rw B2 Fw2 U2 Rw D' Fw L2 R D' Uw' U' B' Rw2 Uw2 U2 R' D Uw2 R B2 D2 U L U' R' B' D Fw Uw2 L D' Uw' Rw D' Uw2 U L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 L' U B2 R' U2 F' L D F' D2 R2 B D2 F U2 B' D R B2 U2 F D L' B2
*3. *F2 U2 R U2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' D' B' R B L R F' U' (21f)
*4. *L' Fw D Uw' B2 Fw' U' F D U' L Rw R U2 R2 Fw2 L Rw B Fw2 F D' Fw L Rw2 Fw' U Fw U2 Rw Uw2 U2 L' Rw' Fw U2 R2 Fw2 Uw U2
*5. *Bw Fw F2 L Lw Rw' R2 D Dw Uw' U2 Fw2 L' D2 Fw' U L B' Bw' Dw2 L' Fw U B Lw Rw2 B2 Bw' F L' Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw' U Fw D' Bw' Rw2 R' Dw2 F D Dw2 L Rw' R2 B Fw' D2 Uw' L' Lw2 Rw R2 Dw2 Rw' R Fw' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *U L F2 R2 F L D' F2 D' B2 U L' U2 B2 U R2 B' D F U2 F2 U L' D L'
*3. *R2 D' L2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L D R' D2 R' U2 B D2 U' L R' (21f)
*4. *U Fw' U B D Uw' F2 L R' B' Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw' L2 D' F Rw' R' D U B' D Rw2 R2 B' Fw' Uw2 U B' Fw2 F2 L Rw' B Uw Rw' F D Uw2
*5. *U2 Fw' Dw' B2 Fw2 F Dw' L2 Bw' L B Fw' U' L Rw2 R2 D Fw Dw2 Uw' R' D2 Dw2 Uw' U L2 Uw2 L2 Lw' R2 B Fw Rw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 L2 D' Fw' F Uw' R' Dw2 B Lw' F D2 Dw2 F' Lw2 B' Bw Fw2 F' U2 L' Rw' R2
*6. *D2 B2 3F F 2L' 3R 2B F2 2L 3F2 2F2 F2 L2 2L2 D' 2U' L' F' D 3U 3R2 D' F' 2U' B2 2B 3F2 2F F2 2U' F D2 R U' 2L' 3F 2F' R2 B L' 2L' U 2R B 2L2 U2 L2 2U U' B' F2 2D2 2U 2L R D L' 2L 3R' D 2U U2 R2 D 3F 2F' R 2D2 2U 2L' 2F L2 2L D' U' L2 2L2 2R' R D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *L U2 L' D2 L2 U' L' U' R U2 B' R B' D L F R' F2 U2 B2 U2 F' U' R D2
*3. *R2 F' L2 B L2 B R2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 L U2 F' R D R2 U2 F' (20f)
*4. *L B' Fw2 F D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' L2 R2 U R' B2 D Fw F' L' Uw Rw B' Fw2 F2 R D Uw U' Rw Fw R2 F' R2 F2 R' Fw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw' U2 L'
*5. *Dw2 U' L2 D Bw2 Fw' L' Lw2 B' D L D Dw Uw2 U L' Lw Rw' R2 Uw F2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 F' D' R2 Dw' Rw' R2 Bw2 Uw L' Lw2 Rw2 R U' B' F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' D Uw2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 Bw Fw2 F2 Rw Fw Lw Bw' Fw' F Dw2 L2 Bw' R
*6. *2B 2U U R D2 U 3R 3F 2L 2D 2L2 R' 2U F' U' L' 3R' 2R2 R 3U' U' 2R2 R' U2 3F2 2F' F' D' 3U 3R B' 2D2 3U' L2 2L' 3R2 2R2 R' B' 2F 2D 3R' 2R D 3U2 B' L' D 2D2 3U2 2R' 2F2 L' 2L' 3R' 2R2 2B F 3U 2U F2 U 3R 3U' U2 2R 2D' 2L D2 2U U2 B2 F2 2U B' 2B2 2F2 R 3F L2
*7. *3B2 2L2 3D2 L 2D2 B2 3F' F2 2L' 3L 3R B 3L2 3R2 3U2 U' L B' 2U 3L' 3R' F2 2L 3L' F R 3D' 3U2 2U2 R2 F2 2D 2U' 2B2 3F 3R2 2F 3L2 3R D 2L' 3U 2U2 F2 D L2 2R' 3U B R2 3F D2 L2 3L 2R' R2 2D2 3U 2U 2R2 2B' 2F2 F2 L' B' F' 2R U2 B2 3F 2L U' 3F' D' 3D2 U' 2F2 2L' 3L2 R 2U2 U2 3L' 3R' 3F L 2B 3U B2 3L2 2D' 3U2 U2 R2 D F 3D' L' 2R2 R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l' r b u B' L B' L' R' L' R' U' R L R' B' L' B' U' L U L B U B 
*2. *l r b u R L' B' R' B L U B' R' L R' B R B U' R L' R B R L 
*3. *l u B' U' R' B U' L' U' R B U R' L U B' R L' U' B' L B R U' B 
*4. *l' B L' R L' B' U' L U' L' B' L U L' B' U R' U' L B' U' R U' R U' 
*5. *l r' b' u' B R B L' B U L B L U' R L R U' R L' U L B U B' 

*Square-1*
*1. * (0,5) (6,-3) (0,4) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (0,2) (0,2) (-4,1) (0,1) (1,5) (-1,0) (-4,0) (6,2) (2,0) (6,0)
*2. * (-3,6) (0,3) (6,2) (-3,1) (-3,3) (4,3) (-3,4) (2,2) (-2,2) (6,0) (6,2) (-3,2) (-2,2) (6,2) 
*3. * (0,-4) (-2,6) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,2) (1,1) (-4,5) (1,0) (2,0) (-3,0) (0,1) (-2,1) (-1,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (-2,0)
*4. * (-5,-1) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,5) (6,4) (6,4) (6,2) (6,3) (2,0) (0,2) (6,0) (-4,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (2,0)
*5. * (4,0) (0,5) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,1) (0,5) (3,4) (-5,4) (-4,5) (6,3) (-5,5) (0,5) (6,1) (1,2) (-5,4)


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 7, 2008)

Can Çetin

*2x2:* (9.52) 10.71 11.81 9.56 (12.36) = 10.69

*3x3:* 26.19 (29.44) 25.06 (16.65) 27.40 = 26.62
Wow incredible fast f2l and a pll skip at the 4th solve haha! 

*2x2 BLD:* 3:47.68  Hahaha I suck at bld.

*3x3 FMC:* F2L: D F U R' B' D' U' L' U L U' R2 U' F' U' F U2 B U B' F' U2 F U F' U' F U 
LL: y' U R U' R' U R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L
total: 44 HTM (this was the 3rd try, about 10 minutes)


----------



## MistArts (Aug 7, 2008)

*2x2:* 6.79, (8.62), (5.82), 6.79, 6.54 = 6.70
Consistant not counting outer times.

*4x4:* (1:44.39), 1:35.42, 1:44.22, (1:27.77), 1:36.34 = 1:38.66
I was sub-2 a week ago....

*3FMC:* *DNF!*
I found 21 moves that left 4 corners and 3 edges. Yet it's parity and I don't have a good way to handle that except for c/e cycles. I could have been in the lower 30's probably but I didn't have time.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Aug 8, 2008)

Square-1: 37.36 avg.
36.11 
36.92
40.05
(33.17?)
(48.76?)
I accidentally deleted the best and worst. The three remaining and avg. are correct, though.

3x3x3: 26.56 avg. I need to work on the second block. 
(24.22)
25.32
29.72
(33.14)
24.63


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 8, 2008)

*2x2* 14.56, [11.28], 16.02, [16.27]= 14.54

*3x3* 29.34, 30.77, [38.77], [25.65], 33.36= 31.16

*3x3 OH* 1:23.69, 1:29.19, 1:44.81, [1:15.97], [1:54.63]= 1:32.56

*4x4* 2:55.40, [2:31.97], 2:37.33, 2:47.66, [3:33.53]= 2:46.80

*5x5* 6:14.24, 8:58.97, 6:23.40, 7:07.22, 6:26.15= 6:38.92

*234 relay* 3:02.56
almost sub-3!

*2345 relay* 9:36.69
pretty good for me! =P

*Snake* [13.69], 16.30, 17.56, 15.74, [20.33]

pretty good i must say!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 8, 2008)

Another FMC, only this one didn't have a happy ending. I found a great beginning (13 move F2L), but couldn't find any way to manipulate the last layer for an insertion. I ended up doing a 3 look last layer where I even had to do a variation of F(URU'R')(URU'R')F' instead of F(RUR'U')F' to get an acceptable last layer.

The very short freestyle F2L consists of:
almost 2x2x2 block with all the other pairs already created): D F B' 
X-Cross with 2 pairs still created: R' D' R'
Insert 2nd pair: R' F R
Insert the other 2 pairs: U2 B U' B' F'

And I had to finish with:
Edge-OLL: F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'
Corner-OLL: F U2 F' U' F U' F'
H-Perm: F B U2 F' B' R' L' U2 R L

Total solution (34): 
D F B' R' D' R2 F R U2 B U' B' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 F' U' F U' B U2 F' B' R' L' U2 R L

If anyone has a better solution for finishing after the F2L, please let me know. Doing a 3.5 look last layer isn't what I am used to for FMC.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 8, 2008)

David Woner:

*2x2*: 5.59, 5.20, (6.59), 5.84, (5.11)= *5.54* pretty good!

*3x3*: (19.92), 21.45, 21.80, (22.94), 20.88= *21.38* its ok...

*4x4*: 1:39.70 O, (1:32.72), 1:34.77 P, (1:46.34) OP, 1:36.92= *1:37.13* parities were better this week

*clock*: 15.55, (18.66), 16.48, 17.31, (12.22)= *16.45* i should practice...

*3x3 match the scramble*: 2:53.39, 2:39.42, 2:55.08, (2:25.63), (3:34.45)= *2:49.30* lol first try at this. messed up LL on 3:34. used a 4x4 for my base cube, since the only other 3x3 that is not lent out right now has red and orange switched.

*234 relay*: *1:53.47* awesome!! PB by 15 seconds!! breakdown: 3x3: 19 2x2: 7 4x4: 1:27


----------



## alexc (Aug 8, 2008)

*2x2:* 5.72 9.66 5.11 5.61 6.30 = 5.88

*3x3:* 18.41 19.15 11.71 21.86 16.22 = 17.93
Sune + PLL skip = sub 12 

*4x4:* 1:18.28OP 1:21.31OP 1:11.93N 1:13.15P 1:29.22OP = 1:17.58
Meh, three double parities. 

*5x5:* 3:03.41 2:46.47 2:49.68 2:38.81 2:46.28 = 2:47.48
Pretty good.

*3x3oh:* 29.03 37.15 29.18 27.19 26.41 = 28.47 
Nice, sub 29!

*3x3bld:* DNF 1:12.41 DNF = 1:12.41
I still need to practice freestyle corners and get faster and more accurate at them.

*234:* 1:51.16
Terrible, I messed up so badly on the 2x2.

*2345:* 4:21.19
Good.

*Snake:* 9.81 11.44 12.18 14.11 11.50 = 11.71
I have one of these, so I might as well do it for the weekly contest.


----------



## Mirek (Aug 8, 2008)

*Excellent f2l in 13 moves*

f2l in 13 moves is extraordinary!
If you know 2-corner twist with 2-edge flip F' U2 B U B' R U . F D2 B' D' B R' D' (consists of two similar parts) then you can insert it at the star with the F' moved to its end.
D F B' R' D' R2 F* R U2 B U' B' F' U2 insert at star U2 B U B' R U F D2 B' D' B R' D' F' (28 moves)
Some speedsolvers may even know the shortest (in HTM) solutions for the position as it apperas after your f2l D F B' R' D' R2 F R U2 B U' B' F'. I don't remember it by heart but if somebody want to learn it's B' R D B L' B L2 U2 B L' D' R B2 R2 (would be total 27 moves).





AvGalen said:


> Another FMC, only this one didn't have a happy ending. I found a great beginning (13 move F2L), but couldn't find any way to manipulate the last layer for an insertion. I ended up doing a 3 look last layer where I even had to do a variation of F(URU'R')(URU'R')F' instead of F(RUR'U')F' to get an acceptable last layer.
> 
> The very short freestyle F2L consists of:
> almost 2x2x2 block with all the other pairs already created): D F B'
> ...


----------



## sgowal (Aug 8, 2008)

Long time no post...

*2x2*
Times: (9.45), 9.42, (5.44), 7.33, 9.36
Avg:8.70 -> bad...

*3x3*
Times: (27.44), 19.63, (16.00), 21.17, 22.77
Avg:21.19 -> Very bad... I am basically unhappy with all the solves (even the 16 seconds one, could have easily been low 15)

*Sq-1*
Times: (1:10.27), 1:32.86, 1:24.16, 1:24.00, (1:48.03)
Avg:1:27.01 -> ok, I am getting better... and I got 4 times the "parity"

Well, I should better warm up before doing those... Time is what is missing...

Sven


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 8, 2008)

2: 3.11 5.78 3.46 4.15 2.72 = 3.57 good

3: 12.91 13.33 18.09 13.38 14.94 = 13.89 good

4: 59.88 OP 57.55 OP 59.88 P 53.72 52.94 = 57.05 WOW! It could've even been better!

5: 1:48.13 1:56.75 2:03.00 1:46.21 1:46.80 = 1:50.56 nice

2BLD: 27.44 29.11 28.44 = 27.44 

3BLD: DNF (2:04.66) 2:31.00 1:55.86 = 1:55.86

MultiBLD:

3OH: 33.28 30.53 31.21 27.96 20.36 (PLL skip) = 29.93 ok

3Match: 46.43 1:08.21 58.44 51.55 51.83 = 53.94 nice

3FMC: 25 MOVES!!
Scramble: D' U' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L' B D F' U R U' R2 U' R' F2
Solution: D F B' R2 U R U' D' R' B U' B' D2 B U2 B' D2 U2 R' U' L' U R U2 L (25)
Explanation:
2x cross: D F B' R2 U R U' D' R' (9)
3rd pair: D2 B . U B' D2 (14)
Finish: U * L' U' L (18)
This left two unoriented corners, which I used 2 3-cycles to fix. I first found the insertion B' D2 B U' B' D2 B U (8) inserted at the . which cancels 5 moves! Then insert U R' U' L' U R U' L (8) at the * canceling 4 moves!

WOW! Perfect insertions! 7 moves to orient two corners! I'm so happy!

4FMC: 93 moves
Scramble: F' D2 Uw U Fw R U F' D2 Fw' Uw2 U' R' F' Uw' F' U R Fw2 F U L' D2 Uw' U' Fw D' B Uw L2 Uw Fw2 D' Rw' D' Uw' Fw2 D' U' B'
Solution:
D Center: B Lw' U' Bw2 R2 Bw (6)
U Center: B' Lw U2 Lw' (10)
L Center: Uw' B' Uw' (13)
B Center: B' Dw B Dw2 R2 F2 Dw (20)
F and R Centers: R' Dw R2 Dw' (24)
First 6 Edges: U L' B L B' Lw' D L2 D' U R2 L2 U' Lw (38)
Next 2 Edges: Bw' L F2 L' Bw (43)
Next 2 Edges: L Dw' B U' B' Dw (49)
Last 2 Edges: R' Uw2 R F' U R' F Uw2 (57)
1x2x3: z' U D' R' L B' R2 L2 (64)
2x2x3: U F D' L D' (69)
3rd pair: B' R' U R . B2 U' B' U2 B (78)
4th pair: U2 B' U R' U R U' B (86)
This leaves a 3-cycle of corners. Insert L F' L' B' L F L' B (8) at the dot canceling 1 move.

234: 1:27.43 horrible
2: 0:04
4: 1:09 OP
3: 0:14

2345: 2:59.81 YES SUB-3!
2: 0:04
5: 1:48
4: 0:54
3: 0:14

Mega:


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 8, 2008)

curse you phil, always taking away my 2x2 glory...

at least i still have clock ... for now...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 9, 2008)

2-3-4 relay
2:59.44
YAY sub 3mins!!!! aprox breakdown (in order) = 8-22-2:29


----------



## chewinggumy (Aug 9, 2008)

*3x3x3:* (26.34), 22.67, (21.42), 22.99, 22.88 = 22.85


----------



## KConny (Aug 9, 2008)

4/5 20:25
Two flipped edges. This is just insane, I've had like 10 3/4 and 8 4/5 with two flipped edges, gah, I'll kill my self if this happens in competition.


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> The very short freestyle F2L consists of:
> almost 2x2x2 block with all the other pairs already created): D F B'
> X-Cross with 2 pairs still created: R' D' R'
> Insert 2nd pair: R' F R
> Insert the other 2 pairs: U2 B U' B' F'



I immediately saw that the corners were permuted relative to each other, so my approach was to try to use an OLL algorithm that I know which doesn't permute corners and then finish with another which also doesn't permute corners. (The position after your F2L is symmetric so it reduces the number of things I had to try  )

So I found that the Sune variant bUB'UBU2b' leaves a position that I know how to solve with another OLL algorithm rUr'RUR'U'LF'L', then do U2.

Or without double layer turns:
FRB'RBR2F'
LFL'RUR'U'LF'L'
U2

F cancels with the end of your F2L, resulting in 29 moves HTM. Not as short as the one Mirek found but still nice


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 9, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> curse you phil, always taking away my 2x2 glory...
> 
> at least i still have clock ... for now...



Don't say stuff like that!

2x2x2: 3.46, (7.43), (3.21), 3.67, 3.33 => 3.49

Man that second scramble was trash.

Clock: 11.21, 13.33, (DNF), 10.91, (10.81), => 11.82

Whoops that kinda sucked, especially that DNF. Sorry Vault312.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Mirek and ch ts. I will look into your solutions tomorrow (no cube now)

Mireks solution seems to be a "last layer insertion" and ch ts' solution seems to be 2 OLL's to get PLL-skip. I don't think I could have done the "last layer insertion" because I simply didn't know that alg. And also the 2-OLL's don't seem like something I could do because I don't know that second OLL (actually, I only know 3+7 OLL's and only about 10 PLL's)

I am only good at fewest moves because I can find good/short beginnings. 13 moves IS my best ever, but I have done that many times. I even did it during an official competition once (Polish Open 2007. Scramble1: D2 U' R D' U2 L' D' R2 B F2 R2 B' F L' D' B2 F2 D' U B2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2, perform U2 R B R D2 L F2, U2, F R B2 R' F'). IF I ever get a lucky last layer, I will probably break the WR


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 9, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3_bld: 1:34.78 DNF DNF
comment: no beer this time lol
4x4x4_bld: DNF DNF DNF
5x5x5_bld: DNF


----------



## guusrs (Aug 9, 2008)

FMC: D F B' U' R'.D' R2 F R2 F2 L F U L' U' L' B L B' U (27)
explanation: 
F2L minus edge: D F B' U' R'.D' R2 F R2 F2 L F L' (13)
LL corners + 2 edges: L U L' U' L' B L B' U (22, but 2 moves cancel)
last 3 edges: at dot insert B' U' D L2 U D' B' (27)
Needed ±35 minutes.

Arnaud,
Splendid F2L! After some puzzling I found a straight 2-step solve for your LL:
1) F R B' R B R2 F' (7)
2) L F L'.R U R' U'.L F' L' U2 (10+1)
At the beginning of this LL 2 moves cancel with your F2L moves, so 29 moves total! 
If you ever want to break a world record: learn more algs!

See you in Sint Michielsgestel

Gus


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 10, 2008)

WOW check out the FMC I just finished:

3FMC: 25 MOVES!!
Scramble: D' U' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L' B D F' U R U' R2 U' R' F2
Solution: D F B' R2 U R U' D' R' B U' B' D2 B U2 B' D2 U2 R' U' L' U R U2 L (25)
Explanation:
2x cross: D F B' R2 U R U' D' R' (9)
3rd pair: D2 B . U B' D2 (14)
Finish: U * L' U' L (18)
This left two unoriented corners, which I used 2 3-cycles to fix. I first found the insertion B' D2 B U' B' D2 B U (8) inserted at the . which cancels 5 moves! Then insert U R' U' L' U R U' L (8) at the * canceling 4 moves!

WOW! Perfect insertions! 7 moves to orient two corners! I'm so happy!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 10, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > curse you phil, always taking away my 2x2 glory...
> ...



perhaps i should have ended that curse with a smiley...

no need to be sorry, i never expected to win. although, i do find it weird that you've only competed in my two best events......


----------



## Erik (Aug 10, 2008)

Erik
*2*: 4.13, (7.59), 3.95, 4.24, (2.95) => *4.11
3*: (POP), 12.27, 13.00, (10.19), 11.78 => *12.35 *the pop was on the 2nd move already 
*OH*: 26.02, 25.95, (27.70), 27.30, (21.01) => *26.42* consistent but could be better
*Feet: *1:17.13, 1:10.70, (1:06.95), (1:25.56), 1:13.59 => *1:12.47* g2 improve..


*FMC: 
*D' U' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L' B D F' U R U' R2 U' R' F2

LD'L'D2R2UF'B2UF2 (10) x2
RUR'F2U'F2UFU'RUR'(12)
y2 F RUR'U'RUR'U' F' U (11)
insertion: didn't feel like looking for one so:
y2 R'F'LFRL'U'L'UL (10) x2

oh and take the reverse of all this to solve 
-> 42 crap


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 10, 2008)

guusrs said:


> FMC: D F B' U' R'.D' R2 F R2 F2 L F U L' U' L' B L B' U (27)
> explanation:
> F2L minus edge: D F B' U' R'.D' R2 F R2 F2 L F L' (13)
> LL corners + 2 edges: L U L' U' L' B L B' U (22, but 2 moves cancel)
> ...


To summarize: 
Mirek already has the WR
Arnaud needs to get lucky and/or learn more algs and he will break the WR
Phil only needs to get 10 freaking moves cancelled  to break the WR
And Guus/Gus only needs to learn to write down his solution correctly to break the WR (hint hint)

But FMC is still the longest standing WR by far.


----------



## Erik (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Arnaud you just gave me motivation to do the FMC for this week 
Btw: can you be on MSN some time today or tomorrow or in 2 days or something? I've got some updates on Twents


----------



## MasakitChan (Aug 10, 2008)

3x3: 18.12, 18.81, 21.52, 18.58, 18.00 = 19.01

Can you say "consistent"?


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 10, 2008)

MasakitChan said:


> 3x3: 18.12, 18.81, 21.52, 18.58, 18.00 = 19.01
> 
> Can you say "consistent"?



I think you miscalculated your average. you probably forgot to discard the best and last solve. The other 3 are all 18's.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 10, 2008)

Erik said:


> Thanks Arnaud you just gave me motivation to do the FMC for this week
> Btw: can you be on MSN some time today or tomorrow or in 2 days or something? I've got some updates on Twents


Good luck on FMC and I WILL be on MSN around 20:00


----------



## Hubdra (Aug 10, 2008)

*3x3x3*: (21.55), 19.00, (14.72), 17.39, 18.30 = *18.23*

14.72 was a PLL skip. I liked that scramble


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 11, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 8.00 11.58 (including a +2) 5.46 8.43 6.47 = *7.63*
Did the wrong alg on 2... and got a +2... so crap 

*3x3x3:* 17.61 17.15 18.13 16.77 17.41 = *17.39*
That's more like it. I need to get sub-17 soon now... Pretty good for me, 'tho.

*4x4x4:* 1:35.06 1:48.22(O) 1:43.25(P) 2:13.91(OP) 2:12.38(OP) = *1:54.61*
It started really well for me (let's see... previous best of 1:45ish...)... and then... Epic-fail at edges. At least it's sub-2.

*5x5x5:* 3:41.40 3:09.83 3:25.55 3:05.65 3:12.41 = *3:15.93*
Had a POP on solve 3... could have been sub-3:10, methinks. Still suck at edges... probably have a 60:95:40 split.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF DNF 1:13.40 = 1:13.40
Can't get the color scheme right in my head... red and purple/orange are switched...

*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF DNF 6:44.33 = 6:44.33
I had a 3:52.69 on the first solve... but did the wrong final move correcting parity... 2 moves off

*3x3x3 One Handed:* 39.77 42.30 41.94 34.05 42.96 = 41.34
Epic-fail this time round... So much for my sub-40 average.

*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:16.43 DNF 2:33.59 1:12.43 3:18.34 = 2:54.01
Was a J-perm off in solve 2... tried a new style in solve 4, and failed at finding a corner in solve 5. Could do so much better...

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:42.61*
Had to resolve the 2x2.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:17.63*
Not too bad. Around a 2:55 2x2 + 5x5. Pretty good for me.


----------



## tsaoenator (Aug 11, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 13.27, 12.70, (14.98), 13.61, (12.22) = 13.19
3x3x3 OH: 27.36, (29.45), 28.44, (22.78), 28.16 = 27.99
4x4x4: (1:07.58), (51.75), 1:03.09, 1:01.41, 56.52 = 1:00.34
5x5x5: (2:38.30), 2:29.53, (2:06.59), 2:23.34, 2:22.89 = 2:25.25

I've gotten sluggish.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 11, 2008)

*2x2x2:* (12.81), 6.46, 9.98, 10.84, (6.45)
*Average:* 9.31

*3x3x3:* 51.99, (46.98), (53.72), 49.69, 48.73 
*Average:* 50.22 

*3x3x3 One Handed:*1:54.02, (2:09.41), 1:23.36, (1:16.21), 1:30.56 
*Average:* 1:38.71

*4x4x4: *(4:06.07), 4:00.63, 3:50.95, (2:48.45), 4:04.59
*Average:* 3:46.14

*5x5x5:* (6:58.59), 6:26.21, 6:37.99, (5:58.58), 6:37.45
*Average:* 6:31.76

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 4:50.37

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 10:20.02 

*Pyraminx:* (13.99), 15.30, 16.41, 15.37, (19.66)
*Average:* 16.15

*Megaminx:* 5:34.56, (6:07.56), 5:11.14, (4:58.15), 5:24.49
*Average:* 5:27.18

*Snake: *(17.10), 20.45, 19.61, 20.09, (24.52) 
*Average:* 20.35


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 13.69 4:09.83 11.30 16.14 15.94 => 15.26

*3x3x3:* 23.45 25.05 17.56 22.83 22.13 => 22.80

*3x3x3_OH:* 37.45 45.88 32.64 33.88 35.58 => 35.64

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:13.11 2:05.03 1:51.86 1:35.50 1:31.39 => 1:50.80

*4x4x4:* 1:53.70 1:23.14 1:24.00 1:43.44 1:54.02 => 1:40.38
This is what OLL parity does to me!

*5x5x5:* 2:38.31 2:11.80 2:28.67 2:24.95 2:26.20 => 2:26.60

*7x7x7:* 8:35.49 8:57.64 8:26.25 8:20.30 8:01.84 => 8:27.35

My 6x6x6 is still sitting there disassembled so I won't be doing that one this week  .


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 11, 2008)

3x3x3
17.33 (19.91) 18.19 19.30 (16.90) = 18.27

4x4x4
(1:15.11) 1:10.97 1:07.83 (1:03.84) 1:08.63 = 1:09.14

5x5x5
2:20.40 (2:15.38) 2:22.44 2:22.72 (2:33.22) = 2:21.85

This is too late but I don't want to fall behind on my practice: 

Square-1
(28.11) 24.75 (22.93) 26.68 26.40 = 25.94


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 11, 2008)

i guess many of us are getting PLL skips on the 4th scramble lol. (including me)


----------



## Mirek (Aug 12, 2008)

*Still laughing*



AvGalen said:


> To summarize:
> Mirek already has the WR
> Arnaud needs to get lucky and/or learn more algs and he will break the WR
> Phil only needs to get 10 freaking moves cancelled  to break the WR
> ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2008)

Big cubes BLD is getting depressing - I really need a good 6x6x6 or 7x7x7 BLD solve soon.  But big cube speedcubing went well this week.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 13.13, 17.91, 14.30, 12.59, 12.41 = *13.34*
*3x3x3:* 32.39, 31.06, 31.39, 30.86, 35.44 = *31.61*
Comment: Why do I bother to practice? I only get worse.
*4x4x4:* 1:35.70, 1:38.53, 1:48.05, 2:00.31 (P), 1:35.31 = *1:40.76*
Comment: As you can see, I had Frank Morris stare at my cube during these solves, and it worked great – except for the fourth solve, where he was distracted while I was finishing my OLL. (Just kidding about Frank, but it’s amazing how much a lack of parities can help!)
*5x5x5:* 3:05.09, 2:45.89, 2:47.42, 2:39.29, 3:01.90 = *2:51.74*
Comment: Again I ask, why bother to practice? I practiced 3x3x3 like crazy the past week, and never touched a 5x5x5, and I get my worst time in ages on 3x3x3 and my best ever average of 5 on 5x5x5.
*6x6x6:* 7:02.57, 7:16.40 (OP), 6:44.06 (P), 6:24.67 (OP), 9:14.80 (OP, disastrous POP) = *7:01.01*
Comment: Nice, except the POP.
*7x7x7:* 11:22.48, 11:17.21, 9:41.47, 10:18.33, 9:06.00 = *10:25.67*
Comment: Still improving – I thought I wasn’t, but I guess I am.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:19.69, 48.38, DNF (50.15) = *48.38*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:24.57, DNF (2:24.53), 3:08.62 = *2:24.57*
Comment: Terrible temporary memory failure on the third one, so horrible time – but at least I got it.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (9:55.43, 4:55), DNF (11:46.74, 6:02), 11:26.96 (6:11) = *11:26.96*
Comment: First one off by 3 edges – decoded an image incorrectly. Second one off by 3 edges as well.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (20:52.45, 10:25), DNF (22:18.47, 11:54), 20:59.21 (11:19) = *20:59.21*
Comment: First one off by 2 + centers – I forgot to do them. Second one off by 2 centrals because I forgot my middle slice was wrong doing M2. My accuracy has been terrible lately – it’s the worst I’ve been since the week of Chattahoochee (which was also this terrible).
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (52:37.78, 23:35) = *DNF*
Comment: Pretty scrambled – it looks like a missed D2 was responsible for most of the mistakes.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:24:28.33, 38:56) = *DNF*
Comment: The edges were pretty scrambled; the centers were mostly solved. I think it can mostly be attributed to me forgetting to undo a 2R setup move while doing obliques. I think I remember exactly where it must have happened.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *5/5=5 points, 28:10.99* (19:03)
Comment: Still nowhere near Dennis’s or Tim’s speed, but I’m thrilled that I can do this in under 30 minutes now. This time I made sure to pick some reasonably good cubes – it definitely makes it much easier and faster.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:03.23, 52.14, 56.83, 41.87, 55.47 = *54.81*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:36.59, 2:33.80, 2:44.78, 2:27.44, 2:29.28 = *2:33.22*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:04.28, 2:03.73, 1:53.34, 2:33.00, 2:22.79 = *2:10.27*
*2-4 Relay:* *3:20.53* (O)
*2-5 Relay:* *5:55.00* (OP)
*2-6 Relay:* *14:11.35* (4, 6)
*2-7 Relay:* *21:36.26* (4:OP, 6:OP)
Comment: Wow – the 2-7 relay was fantastic! My 7x7x7 was 9:17, and my 6x6x6 was 6:38. Both great times for me!
*Magic:* 2.50, 2.61, 2.75, 2.56, 2.93 = *2.64*
*Master Magic:* 4.31, 4.40, 3.94, 5.05, 5.30 = *4.59*
Comment: I think that’s my first sub-4 solve ever.
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 23.96, 26.28, 20.43, 26.80, 23.11 = *24.45*
*MegaMinx:* 3:27.80, 3:08.18, 3:13.25, 2:59.31, 3:11.68 = *3:11.04*
*Pyraminx:* 27.22, 20.88, 18.34, 22.86, 29.15 = *23.65*
*Square-1:* 1:13.62 (P), 1:26.23, 1:50.55 (P), 1:09.66, 1:02.94 = *1:16.50*
Comment: I think I’m getting better.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*
U L R’ B’ R2 B R2 F2 L B D B’ F2 L F’ L2 U’ F’ U2 L’ U’ L2 F L’ F2 D R’ D’ L D R D’ F L’ F’
2x2x2: U L R’ B’ R2 B R2
2x2x3: F2 L B D B’
3x cross: F2 L F’ L2
4th pair: U’ F’ U2 L’ U’ L
OLL: L F L’ F L F2 L’
PLL: L F2 L’ F D R’ D’ L D R D’ F L’ F’
L L become L2 before OLL; between OLL and PLL, F L F2 L’ L F2 L’ F become F2! Nice cancellations!
* 4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *110 moves* 
centers + 3 edges: B’ R Uw Rw2 L D’ Rw F’ Uw
B’ F Dw’ Bw’ D’ Bw’
Dw F2 Dw2 B2 Dw
L Fw D F D’ L2 Fw U2 R B’ R’ Fw2
edges: L’ D2 L Dw R U’ R’ L’ U2 D L Dw2
R D R’ Dw
L U’ Rw2 D L’ D’ B’ L2 B Rw2
3x3x3: U2 R’ U2 D R’ U
3x3x4: L’ D2 L2 D’ F D L’
3x cross: F D2 F’ D2 F2 D’ F’
4th pair + OLL: D2 F’ D F D’ F’ D2 R’ D R
PLL: F2 L D’ L’ F U L’ B’ L’ B L2 U’ F2
Parity: D2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F2 D2 Rw2 Fw2
Comment: 4th pair was D2 F’ D F D’ F’ D’ F, OLL was F’ D’ R’ D R F, with some good cancellation. I had to do a near-linear 3x3x3 at the end because I was out of time looking for a solution to the PLL parity, but I never found one.  What a terrible job. But at least I didn’t DNF.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*
> U L R’ B’ R2 B R2 F2 L B D B’ F2 L F’ L2 U’ F’ U2 L’ U’ L2 F L’ F2 D R’ D’ L D R D’ F L’ F’
> 2x2x2: U L R’ B’ R2 B R2
> 2x2x3: F2 L B D B’
> ...


I thought my solution had a lot of cancellations (D F B', R' D' *R', R'* F R, U2 B U' B' *F', F* U R U' R' U R U' R' *F', F* U2 F' U' F U' *F', F* B U2 F' B' R' L' U2 R L
Then I saw Phil get 10 moves cancelled and now this from Mike:
U L R’ B’ R2 B R2, F2 L B D B’, F2 L F’ L2, U’ F’ U2 L’ U’ *L, L* F L’ *F L F2 L’, L F2 L’ F* D R’ D’ L D R D’ F L’ F’
Which cancels to an optimal 13 move ending!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 12, 2008)

Derrick Eide.

2x2x2: 5.23, (5.63), (4.00), 5.20, 4.15 = 4.86 avg
Comment: Wow, this was pretty nice and consistent, im glad i own a 2x2 now again and can't wait to start practicing it again 

3x3x3: (13.46), (15.40), 14.21, 14.56, 15.33 = 14.70 avg
Comment: I suck at 3x3, Must improve.. 

3x3x3OH: (32.21), 30.67, 29.04, (27.51), 31.20 = 30.30 avg
Comment: I guess this is where practice, and doing over 500 solves in a day gets you... *sigh* 

3x3x3Feet: (2:28.76), (1:56.14), 2:12.41, 2:01.09, 2:07.31 = 2:06.94 avg
Comment: Im improving a little, havent done much solves though lately, i should practice more 

3x3x3FMC: 33 moves
Comment: haha WOW this weeks FMC scramble was awesome as im sure everyone knows, MANY great possibilites for f2l and i was stuck at 36 moves every time i tried until i started trying after X cross blue f2l and such and i eventually got a pll skip with 33 move solution  Yeah!

2x2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
Comment: WTF just happened..... 

3x3x3BLD: 1:18.11, 1:18.72, 1:54.29
Comment: Wow, GREAT TIMES beside that last one!  and all solved too! YEAH! 

4x4x4: (1:27.77OP), 1:11.52, (1:00.77), 1:06.02OP, 1:13.50P = 1:10.35 avg
Comment: My Cube SUCKS, i desperately need a new one, popped on the 1:27 of course, and while scrambling for 2nd solve it broke and i had to take like 15 minutes to fix it.... ugh... i guess i'll be staying around this time for awhile now until i get a new cube 

5x5x5: 1:47.76, 1:51.86, 1:44.98, (1:34.17), (1:55.60) = 1:48.20 avg
Comment: Truly truly truly truly truly truly truly truly truly truly truly horrible.......

7x7x7: 6:32.16, (6:16.94), 6:42.44, 6:51.25, (7:04.69) = 6:41.95 avg
Comment: Horrible... i want sub 6 

Megaminx: (2:13.73), 1:39.61, (1:38.83), 1:50.35, 1:58.69 = 1:49.55 avg
Comment: Not bad, except first solve was HORRIBLE, barely practice megaminx anymore, if any so yeah 

Pyraminx: 11.25, (14.20), (6.83), 7.92, 7.91 = 9.03 avg
Comment: Those first 2 solves really show that i messed up bad at the beginning, i mean COME ON just look at my last 3 times! ugh.... oh well i suck

Square-1: (47.38 +2), 37.89, (37.17), 37.31, 41.52 = 38.91 avg
Comment: ARGH stupid +2, not bad though, im gonna learn ALL the cube shapes and i should be improve hopefully  i can't wait!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> 3x3x3FMC: 33 moves
> Comment: haha WOW this weeks FMC scramble was awesome as im sure everyone knows, MANY great possibilites for f2l and i was stuck at 36 moves every time i tried until i started trying after X cross blue f2l and such and i eventually got a pll skip with 32 move solution  Yeah!


Nice comment, but most people also supply a solution


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3FMC: 33 moves
> ...



lol sorry im lazy 
i will from now on i swear!


----------



## Mirek (Aug 12, 2008)

*Congrats!*



philkt731 said:


> WOW check out the FMC I just finished:
> 
> 3FMC: 25 MOVES!!
> Scramble: D' U' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L' B D F' U R U' R2 U' R' F2
> ...



Congrats, Phill, you delt with orienting the corners the best way you could. 
I'm taking time off. In fact, I was not carefull with time management and ran out of 1-hour limit. All I had were some 32 and above solutions which I even did not fully write down. Too many interesting possibilities to explore.


----------



## Mirek (Aug 12, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> WOW check out the FMC I just finished:
> 
> 3FMC: 25 MOVES!!
> Scramble: D' U' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L' B D F' U R U' R2 U' R' F2
> ...



If you would be under time presure, you could solve the remaining edges and one corner after you 14 moves D F B' R2 U R U' D' R' D2 B U B' D2 _ B U B' L': B U' B' L which is three pairs permutation and insert L B' R' B L' B' R B at :. 26 moves total.


----------



## MatsLuthman (Aug 12, 2008)

2x2x2 BLD:
DNF 1:14.78 1:00.18 = 1:00.18

3x3x3 BLD:
4:12.68 7:16.34 DNF = 4:12.68

4x4x4 BLD:
40:54.81 DNS DNS = 40:54.81


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I thought my solution had a lot of cancellations (D F B', R' D' *R', R'* F R, U2 B U' B' *F', F* U R U' R' U R U' R' *F', F* U2 F' U' F U' *F', F* B U2 F' B' R' L' U2 R L
> Then I saw Phil get 10 moves cancelled and now this from Mike:
> U L R’ B’ R2 B R2, F2 L B D B’, F2 L F’ L2, U’ F’ U2 L’ U’ *L, L* F L’ *F L F2 L’, L F2 L’ F* D R’ D’ L D R D’ F L’ F’
> Which cancels to an optimal 13 move ending!


I actually only canceled 9, I miscounted, so it ended up being 25 moves, not 24, but its still good


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2008)

I was asked to be stricter. Writing down the wrong number of moves doesn't matter to me. I would check the solution and count the number of moves that are in your solution (so if you write L L or R z D it's 2 moves!)

But if you are "lazy" and don't supply the solution I will not accept the result. If that makes you feel like you work hard, but don't get rewarded... you know what to do


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

i want to submit tomm...will this week's thing be over soon?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> i want to submit tomm...will this week's thing be over soon?


08-07-2008, 09:03 AM 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

yes, i have read that
i'm asking if you think it's gonna be tuesday or wednesday
thanks for quick response!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

Obviously this one will end at 08-14-2008, 09:03 AM. The new competition should be up in 30 minutes


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 13, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I was asked to be stricter. Writing down the wrong number of moves doesn't matter to me. I would check the solution and count the number of moves that are in your solution (so if you write L L or R z D it's 2 moves!)
> 
> But if you are "lazy" and don't supply the solution I will not accept the result. If that makes you feel like you work hard, but don't get rewarded... you know what to do



yes i just think with the other solutions out there why would anyone care about my simple little 33 move 

but yes i admit i should have submitted the solution, very sorry 

Hug?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

HUG! (And you can still supply your solution. 33 is not bad at all)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 13, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> HUG! (And you can still supply your solution. 33 is not bad at all)



thanks 

and i know as foolish, and totally pathetic as it sounds i forgot the solution by now because i just did many fridrich solves till i got a pll skip. i remember though it was with X-cross Blue orange of course, then played around with Blue f2l then the pll skip so sorry again 

looks like new weekly comp is up though! ill do FMC right NOW 

WITH solution of course


----------



## mam046 (Aug 13, 2008)

*2x2x2 Average: 7,21*
7,28 (8,19) 6,52 7,84 (5,93)

*3x3x3 Average: 24,56*
25,58 (20,91) 23,36 (28,16) 24,75

*4x4x4 Average: 2:33,41*
2:40,28 (2:54,44) (2:23,17) O 2:35,08 P 2:24,86 O

*2-3-4 Relay: 3:21.13 (OP)*

*Square-1 Average: 52,95*
42,64 (42,52) 1:01,30 (1:02,77) 54,91


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

Still slipping on 5x5x5, determined that going slow on V-Cubes prevents them from popping (most of the time) and I went back to my keyhole system for megaminx

2x2x2: 8.16 12.57 10.96 8.95 7.48 = 9.36
3x3x3: 35.14 25.58 22.79 23.24 34.22 = 27.68
4x4x4: 1:40.59 1:45.21 1:38.49 1:39.02 1:33.51 = 1:39.37
5x5x5: 2:37.74 2:16.84 2:20.28 2:34.40 2:21.91 = 2:25.53
6x6x6: 5:56.12 6:14.52 5:23.09 5:48.44 7:12.15 = 5:59.69
7x7x7: 8:28.57 8:49.04 8:32.71 9:15.59 8:23.45 = 8:36.77
2x2x2_bf: 1:20.07 DNF DNF = 1:20.07
3x3x3_bf: DNF 6:21.74 DNF = 6:21.74
3x3x3_oh: 40.68 46.58 45.34 53.62 30.48 = 44.20
3x3x3_match: 1:34.44 1:44.39 1:50.26 1:27.74 1:53.24 = 1:43.03
234-Relay: 2:18.27
2345-Relay: 4:56.24
23456-Relay: 10:48.07
234567-Relay: 19:21.73
Clock: 18.99 18.99 28.34 25.43 16.79 = 21.14
MegaMinx: 4:30.21 3:10.65 3:14.20 3:28.62 3:30.01 = 3:24.28
Square-1: 47.49 1:29.68 1:21.59 1:41.18 1:15.98 = 1:22.42


----------



## Dene (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry, i only just added my feet times, is that ok? I had a test last night and forgot all about it


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

Don't worry, I just added all my results from weeks ago. It's not like I already made the results public


----------



## Pedro (Aug 14, 2008)

*3x3x3* = 15.56
(17.56), 14.50, (13.23), 15.75, 16.43
not good...

*3x3x3 OH* = 25.23
27.54, (27.65), 22.13, 26.01, (20.28)
not good...

*Square-1* = 35.87
(32.09), 36.37, 33.85, 37.38, (56.50)
I've been practicing recently  none of the solves had parity  I did the parity alg twice on the last one


----------



## Dene (Aug 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Don't worry, I just added all my results from weeks ago. It's not like I already made the results public



Are any of the results public? I would really like to see some fancy charts of the weekly comps up to date.

EDIT: That is, am I missing something here or have no results been 'made public", as you put it?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

My (personal) results are always public. The (everyones acummulated and checked) results are also public, but I am "a little behind"



> For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.


"as soon as possible" is taking a while


----------

